# اقتراح رائع سيغير العالم وليس فقط المنتدى .من احلى مسلمة لمنتدى  الكنيسة الالكترونية ولأول مره.



## احلى مسلمة (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد خطرت في بالي فكرة عظيمة ستعجب الجميع................. صدقوني  
ولن يندم احد على هذا الاقتراح من احلى مسلمه.
بما ان هذا المنتدى يتضمن اناسا مسيحيين اكرمهم الله واناسا اخرون مسلمون اكرمهم الله ايضا.
فهذا الاقتراح سيفرحهم جميعا ولن يكون هناك اي تمييز عنصري او انه سيتسبب في كره او حقد بل سيعلم الجميع كيف هي المتعة الدينية.

اقترح على الادارة المحترمة لمنتدى الكنيسة الالكترونية ان تضيف قسما جديدا  تحت عنون (هذا ما احببته في ديني.....) في منتدى خاص بأسم (الحب والمتعة الدينية)  
وهذا القسم مفاده انه كل واحد فينا لا يحط في هذا القسم الا ما رأه واحبه في دينه  وجعل قلبه متعلقا به فمثلا يمكن له ان يحضر بعض الاعجازات العلمية او الروحية التي اتى بها كتابه  ويقول هذا ما احببته في ديني........ او يأتي لنا ببعض المقتطفات من كتابه سواءا الانجيل او القرأن او التوراة..... ويقول هذا ما احببته في ديني......ويمكن ان يروي لنا قصصه الخاصة والشخصية مع دينه ويقول هكذا احببت ديني...اليست هذه كلمة رائعة؟؟؟ وبالتالي الكل هنا سيحاول وسيسارع بالافتخار بنفسه وبدينه  والاحساسه بكيانه وبانسانيته وفي هذا القسم الكل يسمح له بالمشاركة بدون عنصرية  للفضفضة عن نفسه واطلاق العنان لقلمه الخلاب.
لكن هناك شروط لهذا القسم وانا سأشير لها 
اولا_ يمنع منعا كليا السخرية من مقال عضو معين 
ثانيا_لا نريد تعصب من احد ولا ان يفرض رأيه على احد 
ثالثا_ممنوع القاء الشبهات على احد واذا اراد ذلك فليذهب الى الاقسام الخاصة بذلك ويعبر كما اراد لان هذا القسم مخصص للتعبير عن الانسان لنفسه وتجاربه في الحياة مع دينه فلا نريد ان يكون هناك اية عدوانية واستهتار في هذا القسم
رابعا_اذا اراد عضو كريم الرد على اخيه صاحب مقالة معينة يجب ان يكون هناك اخوية ومراعاة لشعور الاخر لا ان يحاول خلق تناقض و عدوانية.
وانا متأكده من ان الجميع سيحب المشاركة في ظل هذه  الاخوية  و سيهرب من كل الاقسام الاخرى التي لها علاقة بحوار الاديان و الرد على الشبهات المسيحية او الاسلامية   وستصبح هذه الاقسام صحراءا قاحلة اذا تم القبول على اقتراحي وانا اتحدى الجميع في هذا الرأي.


انا فقط اود ان اجعل الجميع يتذوق طعم المتعة الدينية فأنا حتى وان كنت انسانه مسلمه اهتم بديني فأني احب ايضا  الاستطلاع على الاديان الاخرى ومعرفة عقيدتهم المقدسة وهذا ما يخلق عندي لذة دينية فأنا اذا كنت مصدقة بما جاء به ديني فهذا لا يمنعني من فهم معتقدات الاخر فأذا كنت احب ديني فلا يجب علي القاء شبه و تهمات وحتى ان كانت بأدلة ان اطيح بقيمة الطرف الاخر .....من اجل ان اظهر رأس ديني .... فأنا اقول لا ثم لا ولا...
اذا كنت احب ديني اشد الحب. يجب ان اظهر جماله من الداخل اولا وان احاول ما امكن نشر العظيم منه سواءا  اكانت  اخلاقا او مبادئ..... وانا اود ان افهم بعض الاخوة الذين اظنهم سيسيئون الظن بأن هذه الاخلاق والمبادئ تتضمن (مثلا هذا الهي او هذا هو الكتاب الحق)
فأنا اقول لا ثم لا... فأنا اقصد بهذه المبادئ والاخلاق كالحب   او المساواة او العفة.... فمثلا يكتب عضو مقالا ويقول هذا هو معنى الحب في ديني او هذا هو معنى العفة في ديني فيأتي عضو أخر ويقول شكرا لك اخي ويكتب هو الاخر مقالا ويقول هذاهو معنى  الحب او العفة في ديني ...
فوالله ستكون هناك نقط التقاء كثيرة بين  مختلف الاراء بين الاعضاء 

وبعد كل هذا الشرح الذي هو فقط جزء يتجزأ من اهمية انشاء هذا القسم الخاص أتمنى ان تكون رسالتي قد وصلت اتم الوصول الى الادارة المحترمة.واذا كان هناك استفسار فصدري واسع للجميع.
ولي طلب اخير وهو اذا تم انشاء هذا القسم (وان شاء الله سيتم قبوله) ان تضعوني انا المشرفة عليه...(المشرفة احلى مسلمه على منتدى الحب والمتعة الدينية)
فسيكون هذا شرفا وتقديرا كبيرا لي فوالله سأنال استحسانكم ورضاكم ولن تلقو مني تقصير
واذا لم يحالفني الحظ في وضعي مشرفة على هذا القسم فلا بأس فالقرار يعود لكم من اجل مصلحتكم.
فسياستي نعم للاخوة نعم للصداقة والف نعم للعلم والمعرفة.


وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا للجميع.

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أغسطس 2009)

*يعنى انتى بتطالبينا بأشياء مستحيله 
عاوزه  مشرف مسلم فى منتدى الكنيسه !!!!
عاوزانا نسمح بوضع مواضيع عن معجزات وهميه تم اثبات خطئها مئات المرات على صفحاتنا !!!!
عاوزانا نسمح بمواضيع اسلاميه لا نعتقد بها ولا نصدقها لانها فى الاساس تد عو لقتالنا وكراهيتنا ولعننا بكل وضوح وصراحه ولا تعارضينى والا ستكونى بالنسبه لى مسلمه لا تعى من دينها  اى شىء 
يا حبيبتى منتدانا منتدى تبشيرى باسم المسيح بيعمل على نشر كلمته بنسعى لمساعدة الناس لخلاصهم  الابدى 
  احب اقولك كلمه اخيره ديننا اساسه المحبه وقبول واحتمال الاخر على عكس الاسلام وما نراه كل يوم من وجهه الحقيقى من ارهاب واضطهاد والحوادث والدلائل كثيره جدااا ولكن يبدو انك ما زلتى صغيرة السن  ولا تقرأين الجرايد وتشاهدين ما يحدث لنا باسم الاسلام 
للاسف اقتراحك مستحيل تحقيقه فى منتدى الكنيسه ولكنى اعرض عليكى العكس اذهبى به لاى منتدى اسلامى واعرضى اقتراحك ومنتظره رد الفعل بكل شغف 
تحياتى لشخصك العزيز  *


----------



## My Rock (31 أغسطس 2009)

منتدى الكنيسة منتدى مسيحي و ليس منتدى فكري
نحن نعبر عن فكرنا المسيحي, ما هي مسيحيتنا و كل ننظر للعقائد الآخرى.
مسألة مشرف مسلم هي فكرة غير مقبولة أيضاً, لآن لا يوجد مسلم يقبل بنقد عقيدته و يعتبر كل من ينتقد هو كافر و يستحق العقاب, فكيف سيكون مشرف معنا يسعى لرقي المنتدى؟
فكرتك غير واقعية و غير مقبولة, لذلك هي مرفوضة جملة و تفصيلاً.


----------



## احلى مسلمة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

انتم فقط ركزتم على اقتراحي والمتمثل في ان اكون مشرفة .
لكني اجدد قولي انه لا بأس ان تجعلوا احدا اخر وهذا ليس طلبي الرئيسي.فأن كنت مشرفة ام لا فليس هناك فرق بل انتم ارحتوني وازلتم العبء عني.
بمناسبة ما تقولينه اختي دونا ان الاسلام دين ارهاب واضطهاد وتقولين اننا نطهدكم ونكرهكم ماهذا القول يا اختي؟ التستي انت مصرية وعايشة بمصر؟ هل اضطهدكي احد هناك او اعتدى عليكي؟ 
هذا امر غريب فالمسلمون اذا قاتلوا  ودافعوا عن انفسهم يسمى ذا ارهابا اما الغرب اذا سفك دماء الابرياء و قطع رؤوسهم و استحيا نسائهم يسمى هذا دفاعا بحق العدل والديمقرطية.
انصتي معي فأنتي تقولين انني لا اقرأ الجرائد وانني صغيرة في السن لكني انتبه لاشياء قد لا تنتبهين لها انتي الكبيرة او احدا غيركي.في الصحف الغرب لا يقول ان المسلمون هم ارهابيون ولكن  يقول ان العرب هم ارهابيون وبالتالي يمكن ان ندخلكي  انتي وكل اخواننا الذين في هذا المنتدى وخارجه من عرب في دائرة الارهاب. او لستي انتي عربية ؟؟ لا تنكري ذلك فأنتي ايضا يدخلونكي الغرب في دائرة الارهاب.
لقد قلتي انتي واخي ماي روك ان هذا المنتدى هو فقط نشر للمسيحية لكن انا ارى عكس ذلك.
فماذا تقولين عن كل تلك المواضيع الساخرة على الاسلام.انا لا الومكم على الفكر المعاكس للاسلام لهذه  المواضيع بل الطريقة التي كتبت بها وكيفية تغميسها بالكلمات البذيئة.فنحن نقبل منكم  افكاركم ونرد عليكم بكل ما امكننا فوالله اذا استطعت ان احضر لكم شيوخا وعلماء لاحضرتهم لكم لكن لم ارى اي شيخ يلتفت اليكم حتى اني اذا دعوت احدا للمشاركة في منتداكم قال انه لا  يبالي بتلك الاقوال والشبهات ولا يلتفت لهؤلاء لانه ما دام يعرف نفسه فلا يهمه كلام الناس انا اسفة على هذه الكلمات القاسية لكن انا أتي فقط بالواقع.
فيا اخواني اذا كنتم تكتبون مواضيعكم للمسلمين ولا تتقبلون موضوعا واحد من المسلمين فأين هو الحق والعدل الذي تدعون اليه واين هي المحبة والاخوة التي تدعون اليها وكلامكم يطعن ظهور المسلمين وهم لا يدرون ذلك وكما يقول المثل اذا تلقيت ضربات من ورائك فأعلم انك دائما في المقدمة.
فأنا فقط لم انوي الا الصلاح و التفاهم الحقيقي والسلم ليس الحرب والعدوان فأنا هنا لا اضيع وقتي معكم ولكن فقط شفقة مني عليكم لانكم تطيلون في الكتابة ولا تجدون من يرد عليكم وحتى ان وجد شخص مسكين يحاول ان يفهمكم يتم فصله في الحال بعد انجازه فقط مشاركات قليلة تعد على رؤوس الاصابع.
يا اختي دونا انت تقولين انكي لا تتقبلين اية مواضيع فيها اعجازات وهمية تم الرد عليها مئات المرات...
انا لم اجد حتى واحدا  في هذا المنتدى لكي تقول مئااااااااااات المرات.الم تقولي انه لا يتم قبول اية مواضيع اسلامية فكيف تم الرد عليها مئااااااااااات المرات هل هذا في الحلم؟؟ ما هذا التناقض؟
انا ادعوكي يا اختي ان تري الاعجاز الذي في القران من الناحية العلمية حيث تضمن اعجازات شملت علم البيولوجيا كتحدثه تعالى عن الجنين في بطن امه وكيف ينشأه من علقة ثم من نطفة  الى اخره..التي توصل اليها العلم الحديث الان وايضا علم الجيولوجيا الى اخره لا اريد ان اطيل الحديث.
فأنا ادعكي ان تقرأي الاعجازات التي جاء   بها القرأن من الناحية العلمية واتركي كل ما يتعلق من الناحية العقيدية فهذا طبعا صعب عليكي ولن تستطيعي فهمه وانتي على هذه الحالة.
واريد ان تجدي دلائل تكذب وتناقض هذه الحقائق واجلبيها لنا انتي يا اختي اذا لم يكن في مقدورنا نحن  التفوه بها هنا في هذه الساحة   وانا لا امنعكي من ان تكذبيها  فاعلمي ان العلم  لا يكذب ابدا وهذا متفق عليه. فأنا ارى فيكي املا اذا قمتي بهذه الخطوة.
وانا اشير فقط انه اذا لم يتم قبول اقتراحي العظيم فهذا شغلكم ومصلحتكم فأنا لا اضطهد احدا او استبده      على رأي معين واذا لم تقبلوا بالاقتراح فهذا  لن يزيد شيئا ولن ينقصه لكن انا فقط لا اقبل منكم كلاما مسيئا الى الاسلام.يمكن ان تكون المشكلة في المسلمين لكن الاسلام لا ثم لا.
وانا اسفه على الاطالة عليكم وشكرا لتفهمكم.


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 سبتمبر 2009)

احلى مسلمة قال:


> > انتم فقط ركزتم على اقتراحي والمتمثل في ان اكون مشرفة .
> > لكني اجدد قولي انه لا بأس ان تجعلوا احدا اخر وهذا ليس طلبي الرئيسي.فأن كنت مشرفة ام لا فليس هناك فرق بل انتم ارحتوني وازلتم العبء عني.
> 
> 
> ...



*من كل قلبى بتمنى ربنا يفتح عيونك على الحق ويهديكى للصح 
ربنا يبارك حياتك 
اسمحيلى بقى اغلق الموضوع لانه تحول لحوار وده مخالف للقوانين
تحياتى   *


----------

